# Seiko Brightz Phoenix



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Apparently, this is no normal Seiko. It's supposed to be higher end.

However, it's not a Grand Seiko either...so what is it exactly?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

msq said:


> Apparently, this is no normal Seiko. It's supposed to be higher end.
> 
> However, it's not a Grand Seiko either...so what is it exactly?


its a high end seiko 

here

its a japanese market watch and is sweeeeet


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:shocking: ...2500 $US...


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

According to the experts, they are meant to contain slightly more Japanese parts than the normal mechanical watches.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> :shocking: ...2500 $US...


(cough!)



7ygixop said:


> According to the experts, they are meant to contain slightly more Japanese parts than the normal mechanical watches.


Oh. Well! THAT'S certainly worth $2500 then. Glad we sorted that out. 

$2500 could get me two gorgeous MK II watches ... several Steinharts ... a gaggle of Christopher Ward commemoratives ... and maybe a vintage, classic Rolex? Very simple math for me.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Oh. Well! THAT'S certainly worth $2500 then. Glad we sorted that out.
> 
> $2500 could get me two gorgeous MK II watches ... several Steinharts ... a gaggle of Christopher Ward commemoratives ... and maybe a vintage, classic Rolex? Very simple math for me.


You see?? You give it time and all is revealed!!

... and how nice on Seiko giving us a watch wich has *SLIGHTLY* more Japanese parts than the normal mechanical watches... I'll buy it if it's more than two!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i'd much rather spend $2500 on a seiko then anything else.....and it will have slightly more then just a couple of extra parts then your normal run of the mill 7s26 

why not push the baot out and spend $28000 on one of these?

much better value for money


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> much better value for money


Jebus!!!

Loved the bullhead pushers/crown, hated almost everything else!!!

It's a diver/chrono/gmt/power-reserve... ermmm... they didn't left anything out did they? Oh I know!!... they forgot to get a swiss army knife and an expresso machine in there!

I would buy it too if it had those two... but like this I think it's not much for the money...


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > :shocking: ...2500 $US...
> ...


I agree and by law they could contain 100% Chinese parts and still be legally labelled `Made in Japan`. `Made in Japan` just means that the movement is put together in Japan.

With Swiss watches, the movement has to contain over 50% Swiss made parts to earn the `Swiss Made` label and put together and cased in Switzerland. So, if you are paying a high price for a watch, as much as I like Japan, I would stay away for the Japanese watches, because you don't know what you are getting.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

7ygixop said:


> I agree and by law they could contain 100% Chinese parts and still be legally labelled `Made in Japan`. `Made in Japan` just means that the movement is put together in Japan.
> 
> With Swiss watches, the movement has to contain over 50% Swiss made parts to earn the `Swiss Made` label and put together and cased in Switzerland. So, if you are paying a high price for a watch, as much as I like Japan, I would stay away for the Japanese watches, because you don't know what you are getting.


Lol, you really don't like China, do you? Let me tell you... I love my Alphas!!! Love them!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

7ygixop said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


so let me get this straight....you honestly think that *no part* of a swiss watch is made in china? none of the steel in the case? now, by my reckoning, the watch case is gonna be more then 50% of the total watch for a start.......there are some pretty solid rumours (!) going around about rolex having the cases made in china.......

now what are you doing to get if you have a chinese made seiko put together in japan? a good, well made *and* put together value for money watch.....

i really wouldn't get to hung up about whats made where and by who.....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> i really wouldn't get to hung up about whats made where and by who.....


I would be p***ed if I found out that my Alphas were made in Switzerland afterall... :derisive:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i really wouldn't get to hung up about whats made where and by who.....
> ...


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Yes, your right. However I do think that a Seiko Phoenix watches with the slogan `Japan Pride` is very misleading. The watches are made up of Chinese parts and far too over priced. I think it is just the modern design that your paying for.


----------

